
MoMath: Manhattan's Museum of Mathematics - ColinWright
http://newscientist.com/blogs/culturelab/2012/12/momath-manhattan-museum-of-mathematics.html
======
hypersoar
Fun fact: One of the main guys behind this is George Hart, who happens to be
Vi Hart's (of Youtube fame; look up her videos if you've missed them) father.
I saw him talk about the museum a little while ago. If the fun he seemed to be
having with this project comes through in the museum itself, it's definitely
something I'd love to see.

~~~
GuiA
(This comment is going to sound ill-tempered and persnickety, and I apologize
in advance for it; but I am genuinely curious about the question)

What's the big deal with Vi Hart? I've seen a few of her youtube videos, and I
guess it's cute– and I can understand why they are so popular, as they include
many elements of successful internet videos (girl talking + manufactured
whimsy quirky humor + the superficial "i love science lol omg" syndrome), but
I don't get why they would elicit such a response amongst actual
mathematicians, as they don't really bring much of educational/mathematical
value to the table. I certainly don't get why they would warrant her being
sought out so much by the Khan Academy, and what she must be doing there all
day.

(again sorry for the bitterness of this comment; please explain and prove me
wrong, as I genuinely don't get her popularity)

~~~
soup10
Her videos introduce mathematical concepts in a fun and entertaining way. The
way math is taught usually quickly convinces people it's a very dry and boring
subject when it doesn't need to be that way. Especially in high school/middle
school.

------
nickpinkston
Also, if you live in NYC or Boston, you can go to the Eames Mathematica
exhibits at the NY Hall of Science and Boston Science Center.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematica:_A_World_of_Numbers...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematica:_A_World_of_Numbers..._and_Beyond)

------
Rickasaurus
Thanks for posting this. It's going right on my weekend to-do short list.

------
danso
A couple of years ago I went on a "math" tour of Manhattan with one of the
MoMath's cofounders, Glen Whitney. It consisted of walking around and
observing the geometric shapes of the cut and their practical purposes, such
as how traffic was impacted by the traffic circle of Columbus Circle.

Whitney held these tours every few weeks, you just had to email and ask... I
think he even paid for subway fare IIRC...he did these fun little tours to
drum up attention for MoMath. Glad to see his dream become a physical reality

